# Best spark plug and wires for 96 impala LT1



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

I usually go with Delco but I have heard people say NGK is a good plug too. 

I'm trying to keep the plug/wire cost at 100 bucks or lower. 

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

NGK are for imports. Some of the newer high performance v8s take platinum plugs.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Delco wires and Denso Iridium IT16 plugs.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Aug 22 2008, 10:59 PM~11416813
> *Delco wires and Denso Iridium IT16 plugs.
> *



ID GO NGK'S OVER DENSO 


NGK PLATINUMS RUN LESS THAN 8 BUCKS A PLUG VS 20 DOLLAR DENSO PLUGS

AND THEY PROLLY WORK THE SAME


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

gm is designed to run ac delco platinums.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Aug 22 2008, 10:35 PM~11416164
> *NGK are for imports.  Some of the newer high performance v8s take platinum plugs.
> *


 :nono: 



NGK TR55 plugs(about $2-3 per plug) and Taylor Spiro core wires that you can choose the color you want(summitracing.com for about $75 shipped). I've had bad luck with AC Delco plugs and the platinum plugs are a waste of $$$ for your engine. This is what i run because i don't care for changing plugs/wires out that often on an LT1. If you've ever done it before, then you know what i mean.


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

NGK or Denso plugs are hands down the best plugs, they will never foul. For wires I have always used 8mm MSD wires.....


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

keep it OG-AC Delco


----------



## mike cadillac (Dec 11, 2003)

go with delco plugs and msd wires... you will be spending more than 100

some people also run magnecor wires with lt1 motors


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 24 2008, 07:23 PM~11426585
> *:nono:
> NGK TR55 plugs(about $2-3 per plug) and Taylor Spiro core wires that you can choose the color you want(summitracing.com for about $75 shipped).  I've had bad luck with AC Delco plugs and the platinum plugs are a waste of $$$ for your engine.  This is what i run because i don't care for changing plugs/wires out that often on an LT1.  If you've ever done it before, then you know what i mean.
> *



Yea, I know exactly what you mean. I went and got the NGK tr55's. impalassforums had the same advice and the plugs were like 2 bucks a pop. I heard the platinum pucks fall off the delcos and they were 6 bucks each. I got some duralast 7mm wires, I hope they don't arch. 

The passenger side is a bitch to do. I have three to go and I'm resting now because I broke my 3/8 swivel socket and I have to wait till my wife gets home with the other car to get a new one...Really don't want to do this again..

My buddy that had a 95 9c1 told me he got each side done in 20 minutes. Fuckin liar.
There aint no way. Maybe if the engine wasn't in the car. 

I'm going to need to soak my hands in peroxide when I'm done..


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Gloves and long sleeves are a must. Driver side takes 10 minutes, passenger side is about an hour and a half. Cut the ends off the old plug wires, it'll make pulling them out a lot easier. I've heard of guys taking the passenger wheel and inner fender out to gain access since those last 2 plugs on that side are a real pain in the ass. It's still easier than plugs/wires on a LT1 in a Camero though.


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 27 2008, 04:55 PM~11453944
> *Gloves and long sleeves are a must.  Driver side takes 10 minutes, passenger side is about an hour and a half.  Cut the ends off the old plug wires, it'll make pulling them out a lot easier.  I've heard of guys taking the passenger wheel and inner fender out to gain access since those last 2 plugs on that side are a real pain in the ass.  It's still easier than plugs/wires on a LT1 in a Camero though.
> *



yea, I'm all done thank God. Driver side didn't take long, but I was trying to be careful because the engine was still hot and I was trying to avoid burns...stupid I know..I do things like that sometimes...lol

The other side was a pain but I bought a swivel 5/8ths spark plug socket and it made it so much easier. Hardest part was routing the wires between the alt bracket and the ac pump. 

on to other things...I got my power back but I want to get it back to they way it was when I got it. Tires would just spin. Gotta love the lt1.


----------



## autopartman (Jan 16, 2007)

NGK Spark Plugs was named as a General Motors Supplier of the Year for its overall business performance in providing GM with parts and services. The award was given during ceremonies Saturday, April 3 in Prague at the Hilton Prague Hotel's Congress Hall.



"NGK Spark Plugs is representative of the type of company we want to grow with as we drive to be the best worldwide," said Bo Andersson, vice president, GM Worldwide Purchasing Production Control & Logistics. "NGK has a balanced focus on performance and behavior that supports GM's priorities. They are a role model for all of our suppliers."



Commenting on the Award, Mr Takao Okumura, NGK's European Managing Director, said: "We are delighted to have been honoured by General Motors as a 2003 Supplier of the Year which is a testimony to our product quality and our ability to achieve GM's many and varied technical requirements. The presentation of the Award in Prague was a proud day for us and I would like to thank our engineers and all the other employees who have made their contribution to this important success."



The GM Supplier of the Year award began as a global programme in 1992. Award-winners are selected by a global team of executives from purchasing, engineering, manufacturing and logistics who base their decisions on supplier performance in quality, service, technology and price. This year, General Motors honoured 77 suppliers for their excellence throughout 2003.



NGK manufactures high quality spark plugs for the automobile industry and is the world's leading spark plug manufacturer with factories and sales offices in every part of the world. NGK has been an international success story, now established on every continent with eight sales centres, eleven factories and fourteen sales offices around the world. Through its NTK brand, NGK is also the world's leading company in sensor production with almost every major car manufacturer in the world specifiying NTK Lambda sensors as Original Equipment.


----------



## autopartman (Jan 16, 2007)

History


NGK is the world's leading spark plug manufacturer with factories and sales offices in all parts of the world.





Parent company - NGK Spark Plug Co. Ltd



1936

Building on experience from the ceramics industry in Japan, NGK begins the development of high quality spark plugs for the automobile industry.

1949

Development of 'New Ceramics' under the brand name of NTK.

Lambda sensors belong to this product group and are supplied to car

manufacturers all over the world.



Fiscal year 2003 

- Turnover 1.486 million EUR

- Profit before tax 76 million EUR

- 5,441 employees

- 7.0% of Company turnover devoted to R&D



An international success story - NGK Spark Plugs is now established on every continent with eight

sales centres, eleven factories and fourteen sales offices.





NGK Spark Plug Europe GmbH



1975 

First European branch office opened in England.



1979 

NGK opened branch in Germany.



1990 

European Technical Centre opens at Ratingen, near Düsseldorf. The facility

has a total area of 2.200 m² and is designed to give European car manufacturer all the support they need in engine and chassis testing, cold climate simulation and specialised exhaust emission work – total costs = over 10 Mio. EUR



1991 

Opening of European manufacturing plant near Orleans in France.

Initial investment of more than 10 Mio. EUR



European Turnover – Fiscal Year 2002 - 330 Mio. EUR







Original equipment successes



NGK is justifiably proud of its engineering expertise which has brought innovative solutions to the engine design problems of European car manufacturers. 





Successes include:



Germany: 

AMG Mercedes, Alpina, Audi, BMW, DaimlerChrysler,

MCC (SMART), Volkswagen



UK: 

Aston Martin, Bentley, Jaguar, Lotus, Rolls-Royce, Rover



Italy: 

Alfa Romeo, Ferrari, Fiat, Lancia, Macerati



France: 

Peugeot



Other: 

Daewoo, Ford, General Motors, Kia, Saab, Skoda, Volvo and in Formula 1, the team of Ferrari, BAR-Honda, Sauber-Petronas plus the Mercedes engine program.

All major Japanese car makers specify NGK spark plugs



The outstanding result of the co-operation with Audi and Volkswagen was the development of a new NGK spark plug generation with supplementary spark gap, which makes misfiring practically impossible. In March 1996 NGK's achievements were acknowledged by the VW Group with the 'Value to the Customer Award' for 1995 and in October 1998 with the ‘Corporate Supplier Award/The Leading Edge 1997’.



NGK won the prestigious Fiat Auto Qualitas 2001 Award, based upon in-depth technical support and total quality of products supplied. The Company had previously won the Award in 1996 and 1999. In addition, NGK was presented with the Fiat SuPer – Supplier Performance – Award for 1999. This recognises achievements in innovation and cost savings and was awarded to only 25 of Fiat’s 600 current suppliers.



NGK has also developed a new ceramic glow plug for diesel engines which is already installed as original equipment by several manufacturers.





Service quality



European car manufacturers and dealers benefit not only from NGK's technical excellence but also from its service quality. The storage site at Ratingen constantly maintains a stock of 15 million spark plugs available to both the European car manufacturer and the Aftermarket.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 27 2008, 06:55 PM~11453944
> *Gloves and long sleeves are a must.  Driver side takes 10 minutes, passenger side is about an hour and a half.  Cut the ends off the old plug wires, it'll make pulling them out a lot easier.  I've heard of guys taking the passenger wheel and inner fender out to gain access since those last 2 plugs on that side are a real pain in the ass.  It's still easier than plugs/wires on a LT1 in a Camero though.
> *


Whats a Camero?


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Aug 22 2008, 09:59 PM~11416813
> *Delco wires and Denso Iridium IT16 plugs.
> *



Tha way to go..Got a fil that is engineer (spelling) for gm's performance and that is whut they use so i would go w/ them homie


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed+Aug 24 2008, 08:23 PM~11426585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2. I use NGK TR55 and Taylor. I also use a 36" wobble extension and go in through the wheel well.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Aug 28 2008, 12:51 PM~11460934
> *Tha way to go..Got a fil that is engineer (spelling) for gm's performance and that is whut they use so i would go w/ them homie
> *


As LayItLow's unofficial Ambassador to the Spelling Challenged, I do hereby proclaim the spelling of engineer to be correct. "Tha," "whut," and "fil" leave a bit to be desired, however.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 29 2008, 06:35 AM~11469334
> *x2.  I use NGK TR55 and Taylor. I also use a 36" wobble extension and go in through the wheel well.
> *



:yes:


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 29 2008, 04:37 AM~11469336
> *As LayItLow's unofficial Ambassador to the Spelling Challenged, I do hereby proclaim the spelling of engineer to be correct.  "Tha," "whut," and "fil" leave a bit to be desired, however.
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------

